# Hunter wannabe....



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, pretty much says it all! Am interested in learning to hunt, no firearms experience, and pretty much clueless.

Looking into local gun clubs, hunter classes, etc. but need to actually purchase something before hand. No friends with guns, etc. to "borrow" to learn with, so hope someone here can give me a few pointers for a first gun for two newbies (my son also wants to learn, he has fired a rifle and shotgun but that's about it and not very often). 

Main interest is Deer and elk. So, anyone out there willing to give some idea's for first purchases. I'm just starting to do some research so any tips, websites to visit etc. is also appreciated!

Katie - Clueless in Oregon


----------



## VinnyP (Nov 11, 2006)

Personally, this is what I'd do:

Buy a .270 or .30-06 ... something that has cartridges readily available, is not oppressive to your will or technique to shoot, and doesn't cost an arm and a leg (to purchase rifle or ammo). 

Buy a .22 with the same action (or as close as possible) to your hunting rifle. Shoot it A LOT. It will be cheap to buy ammo for, easy on your shoulder and a good place to learn technique without the noise and hassle of high-power rifles.

Also; contact your DOW, DEC, DEP, FWC, whatever it is near you... and take a hunter safety course. It's a good AND necessary first step towards hunting, in most places.

Good luck!


----------



## AdamfromNW (Apr 16, 2012)

As stated above you need to take a hunter safety course (it is probably required to buy a license, but I'm not sure for Oregon). As for a gun I hunt deer and elk in the NW and have used several different guns in different calibers 30-06 as stated above is good and pretty universal, I think .270 is a bit light for an elk. Personally I would go with a .300 mag or .300 WSM, the recoil really isn't bad at all and I find it helps to have the extra power at the somewhat longer ranges. As far as make/model, it depends on your own preference/price range etc. If you are actually going to venture beyond the hood of your truck and chase down deer in the alpine then I would say get a stainless steel synthetic stock rifle of good quality. If your going to just drive roads and occasionally hop out of the truck and walk around get something a little cheaper. Personally (and I do go chase deer in the alpine) if I wanted to spend quite a bit of money on a rifle I would by a Remington 700 XCR (NOT SPS) in .300 WSM, if I didn't want to spend so much but I still wanted a rifle that will perform well I would go with a Tikka T3 in .300 WSM and I would definitely go with stainless steel and a synthetic stock here in the rainy northwest. I don't know exactly where you are in Oregon but I have had great luck hunting elk on the Idaho/Oregon border, although the wolves have really been hitting the elk hard there. I have also hunted the west end of the Olympic peninsula for elk (western Oregon may be similar?) which was generally speaking MUCH harder hunting. Also if you are planning on hunting for meat you should get yourself informed about how to take care of an animal from the after shooting part up to the wrapping the meat up part, if you actually want edible game meat and don't want to be one of those folks who "hates game meat because it's gamy". You would also probably be best off to start with deer, as it is a much easier animal to take care of, just because there is so much less of it. All that being said, once you have the basic idea down and your sitting around thinking, "gee this all sure seems complicated..." Just go out and do it, with hunting you do need some basic knowledge but practice is what will make you dependably successful at putting quality meat on the table. Sorry for the wall of text, just my two cents.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

look into a 308 . 308 has greater flexibility in Reloads and changing to let say 6.5 mm bullet (all in same family of bullets ) . light recoil . Good luck in getting a elk tag . Most elk is taken at fairly close range , so where you place the bullet is somewhat more important than what caliber of bullet . Next the scope is important . You don't want a super heavy rifle either if you are in the mountains .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You don't need a gun to join a sportsman club. Once a member with one you can learn a lot just listening to members who live in your area and hunt the game you want to hunt.

Also I recommend you buy used from a reputable dealer who has a return policy of some sort. 
The return policy of the dealer I deal with is 15 days. That is plenty of time to put a couple boxes of shells thru a gun to see if it is something that works for you.

I do second the 22lr to pratiac with. Cheaper than any center fire ammo I know about, nearly no recoil and handy to dispatch pest too.


 Al


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

PNWKatie said:


> Yeah, pretty much says it all! Am interested in learning to hunt, no firearms experience, and pretty much clueless.
> 
> Looking into local gun clubs, hunter classes, etc. but need to actually purchase something before hand. No friends with guns, etc. to "borrow" to learn with, so hope someone here can give me a few pointers for a first gun for two newbies (my son also wants to learn, he has fired a rifle and shotgun but that's about it and not very often).
> 
> ...


Good for you katie!
I am a firm believer in the 30-06. Ive hunted all over the country and alaska.
and my sako 30-06 has never let me down, for deer you can choose a lighter grain bullet, i would just hunt with the heavier grain load so your accuracy doesn't suffer.
as the other member suggested get a 22 long rifle and shoot alot.
In the off seasons you can use your guns to hunt varmints. It's great practice and alot of fun. Good luck to you


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

you're getting great advice from everyone. I would suggest you first go buy the .22, learn to shoot it and then go kill something with it, dress it out, and eat it. Killing something is the easy part, it's all the gruesome work that needs to be done after that really seperates the wannabe's from the hunters. Make sure you have the stomach for watching something die and you can gut, skin, cut up what you have killed. If you can't do that then you are only out the cost of a .22 rifle vs. the cost of a deer rifle. If you do decide to get yourself a deer rifle it will be hard to not notice the recoil while target shooting, keep in mind though once you are in the woods and go to drop the hammer on something you won't even notice that recoil. Most importantly be careful, be responsible, don't shoot at noise, and shoot to kill quickly and humanely as possible. Good luck and hope you learn to fill your freezer.


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Yep, Hunters classes are one of my first stops once I have determined what to buy and have practiced a bit. I'm trying to find a local gun club closest one looks to be about 45 minutes away but I'm still looking closer. I'm writing stuff down and will go to a shop to take a look soon. 

I'm not to worried about being able to stomach the gut, skin & cut up part (at least for me, will have to see how the son handles it, but I think he'll be fine). However with that being said where can I go to learn what I need to do to field dress the thing!


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

PNWKatie said:


> Thanks everyone! Yep, Hunters classes are one of my first stops once I have determined what to buy and have practiced a bit. I'm trying to find a local gun club closest one looks to be about 45 minutes away but I'm still looking closer. I'm writing stuff down and will go to a shop to take a look soon.
> 
> I'm not to worried about being able to stomach the gut, skin & cut up part (at least for me, will have to see how the son handles it, but I think he'll be fine). However with that being said where can I go to learn what I need to do to field dress the thing!


Katie,
You can get a wealth of knowledge from youtube.....
if you live in elk country, scouting season is going on now, you can pick up alot of maps to the national forest from the forest service. Then get some good boots and some quality binoculars. And go look for them.
early season the bow hunters will be out. Late august thru september is usually the norm.
i wish you had a gun club closer to you, but if you live in in a rural area im sure some one could show you how to shoot and "spot and stock" game.
Also, there are some great book s online. Or check out your library.
im thinkin deer might me a great start for you and your son, there alot easier to manage on the ground than a 1000 lb. Elk
elk hunting the work starts after the shot.
good luck to you again.


----------



## VinnyP (Nov 11, 2006)

It's always good to see new people becoming interested in hunting. It's difficult for people who don't have family that hunt to break into the sport. It WILL take a lot of time, if you want to be effective... and it's not cheap.

Back to the questions at hand:

Rifle: Definitely get a bolt action. I would suggest a Remington 700, Winchester 70 or a Ruger 77 (I'm a big Ruger fan). These should be available almost anywhere for a reasonable price, and they're all comparable. I would also suggest looking at weatherized rifles (stainless barrels and synthetic stocks) they will stand-up to a bit more abuse.

Caliber: I have successfully hunted elk and deer, exclusively, w/ a .270. I wouldn't go any lighter than this and there will be plenty of people who tell you that you should at least step-up to a .30 caliber. This is a preference issue, in the end. Shot placement will always be more important than any factor regarding choice of weapon.

Scope: You want to spend money on your optics. You will get what you pay for, to a certain extent. Get something w/ as large of an objective lens as you can fit on your rifle. The name of the game is light gathering. You'll find that many of your kill shots will be taken at dawn or dusk (as this is when game animals are usually most active). Extending your shooting light by 5 minutes can be the difference between filling your freezer and not. For simplicity and effectiveness you can't beat a fixed 4x scope on almost any hunting rifle. However, you're probably going to get a 3x-9x variable power scope. That's fine, however, remember when you're hunting to keep the scope turned down to 3-4x. It's very difficult to acquire a target in the woods when you're on 9x. 

Game doesn't stand there and wait for you to shoot it (as a general rule). When you see game, assess whether or not it's legal to shoot, find a shooting lane, check that it's a safe shot to take... you may only have a second or two to get a sight-picture, take your rifle off safety and fire.

Success in hunting will come after you are confident in your marksmanship skills. Until that point you're basically walking in the woods w/ a rifle... you will always be preoccupied and nervous when it comes to the shooting part, if you even see game. The only way to gain confidence is to shoot the rifle you will be hunting with. Shoot it at different yardages, get a range finder, and start making a game out of guessing distances. If you try to take a 450 yard shot w/ a .270, .30-06 or .300WM sighted-in at 100 yards, without adjusting for yardage, you're going to miss that animal (or even worse, wound it).

Buy something you want to shoot and start shooting... as I suggested, before, a .22lr is a good place to learn your marksmanship basics for cheap. However, there's no substitute for familiarity w/ an individual weapon system, the different loads available, and their effectiveness in different situations.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

PNWKatie said:


> Thanks everyone! Yep, Hunters classes are one of my first stops once I have determined what to buy and have practiced a bit. I'm trying to find a local gun club closest one looks to be about 45 minutes away but I'm still looking closer. I'm writing stuff down and will go to a shop to take a look soon.
> 
> I'm not to worried about being able to stomach the gut, skin & cut up part (at least for me, will have to see how the son handles it, but I think he'll be fine). However with that being said where can I go to learn what I need to do to field dress the thing!


You might get in touch with the state game wardens. They might could put you in touch with someone who would be willing to take you and your son on some hunting adventures. 

Our state game agencys also put on hunting, fishing, and shooting clinics throughout the state. Yours might too.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Katie,

Thanks for deciding to become a hunter and for introducing your son to the sport. 

Your first step should be for you and your son to take a hunter safety course. The ones I taught here in MN do not require you to own a gun. Guns are provided for teaching. You will learn about the various types and actions, ballistics, ammo, safe gun handeling, hunter regulations, and even something about actually hunting. The cost here was minimal and you need the Firearms Safety Certificate to buy a liscense in almost all states unless you are older than dirt and exempt.

Second step is to go to a gun store that has a range or to a gun range. You want to try different guns to see how they fit and how much recoil you can handel. There should be lots of people willing to help you out.

Now buy a gun and then practice, practice, practice. You want to know that gun like your own living room. You want to be able to be able to load, unload, and work the safety by feel. You should know exactly where that bullet is going when you shoot. 

Hopefully you can find someone at the gun club who will teach you how to hunt. It is possible that you can go walking down a forest trail, whistling, and shoot an elk. Even a blind pig finds an acorn once in a while. The reality is that the hunter success rate is about 40% on deer in MN. This means that either you will only get a deer about every other year or only 40 % of the hunters are good enough to get a deer every year. The truth is more likely closer to the second option. In order to be a successful hunter you have to know about the habits and movements of your game and the lay of the land so you know where the game is likely to be and where you can intercept them. Much of the fun of hunting is the feeling of accomplishment when you get an animal because you put it all together and were in the right place at the right time.

Good luck.


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

Considering the Remington .30-06 bolt action as a decent entry level. Any suggestions for other brands to look at? I did check out (online) the Browning not sure what else to check out. Also looking at some of the others mentioned above. I think I
Like the bolt action better than pump or semi auto.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

PNWKatie said:


> Considering the Remington .30-06 bolt action as a decent entry level. Any suggestions for other brands to look at? I did check out (online) the Browning not sure what else to check out. Also looking at some of the others mentioned above. I think I
> Like the bolt action better than pump or semi auto.


Remington and Browning are two of the best, and have a wide variety of models in many calibers

One IMPORTANT thing is to get one that feels comfortable *for you*, and is light enough to carry all day, but still heavy enough to control recoil.

I wouldn't *buy *one until I'd had a chance to SHOOT a few to see how you like them. If you have NO experience at all, you may not like the bigger calibers, or you may find the larger rifles don't fit you well.

You can kill just as much with a 308 as you can with a 30-06, but have a smaller, lighter rifle


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll second the .308. Accurate, versatile, a small package, but barely less energy with moderate bullet weights as the bigger, for some reason glorified .30-06. The .308 is an under-rated calibre.


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

Adding the .308 to my try list. Thanks.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Lots of information on this site right here. Chuck Hawkes does not have "magnumitis" as so many today do, meaning he is level headed and has good information, and has info on so much stuff as to make your head spin!!!

RIFLE CARTRIDGE PAGE

ETA: they changed the site! you need to be a member apparently. I will have to look into that.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

With respect to the gun experts. I do not know all the ins and outs of the 308,or for that matter the 30-06.
But i do know the versatility of the 30-06. I own one and love it. I have used mine in almost every application, from coyotes to cariboo.
I dont know if the 308 is as versatile. I dont reload my own rounds
i am not an expert.... so please dont knock the 30-06,its a great gun


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

PNWKatie said:


> Adding the .308 to my try list. Thanks.


it is the SHOOTING that brings down the game.

If you are novice, get a .22 and learn with it, hang with people who hunt.

I have had plenty of guns, and size was NOT the issue, SharpShooting always is

My experience has killed a lot with the 7mm to .338 range, but for a beginner

to step up to a .308 or .30/'06, is a bit much. 

You could easily start with a .243, and later retire it to light duty, IF you decide to move up to the .30's or larger.
Both our forebearers and archers kill with a lot less, with good shooting and stalking skills, which is where part of the enjoyment of this sport is.

Good Luck

DG


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

For learning shooting, try to find an Applseed group in your area for the ladies its free. They offer an outstanding program for the novice to expert.

Appleseed - Search States


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

The 308 is in the 308 - 243 family . I've even looked at 260 caliber . The ability to reload for what ever game your hunting is important . Some caliber don't lend to reloading . Either because of not being popular or too new . Save money on ammo by reload or having the availability of the ammo at your local gun store . How many times are you going to hunt elk vs coyotes vs deer . The 270 has some of this ability . But not the ability to switch from a 308 to 260 or to 243 using the same rifle (after having the gunsmith make the changes ) . Savage or browning would be my choice . The thing about caliber is that their always improvement on ammo . Go with caliber and rifle you are going to used the most . Then worry about getting another rifle for the bigger game.


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the information! At this point I'm putting a list of everything that's being suggested and will locate a shop that will let me try several of them to see what will work best for me. Hopefully we don't find out I can't hit the broadside of a barn! Once I find the gun I feel comfortable with, it'll be time to spend the weekends at the range learning all I can about it and practicing, practicing, practicing.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Not sure where you live in the PNW, but my suggestion would be to check into one of these organizations.

In Washington State, check this origanization out: Washington Outdoor Women

or

In Oregon, check into the program called "Becoming an Outdoors Woman" here: ODFW Outdoor Skills


----------



## VinnyP (Nov 11, 2006)

I would also say try-out a .308 if you want to step up to a .30 cal right away. It will shoot the same bullets as the other .30 cals (heavier bullets than can be found for <.30 cal), there are TONS of sources on .308 ballistics and custom loads (out-to and beyond 1000yds) and the recoil is lighter than most other .30 cals. 

It's a proven and well-researched military round... although, I rarely see people hunting w/ them.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Katie

We can overwhelm you with our experinces and our preferences. When you are shopping around for a deer rifle take into consideration what you are wearing while in the store vs. what you will be wearing while in the woods. You might think you found the perfect gun at the store, it feels good bringing it to your shoulder, it is balanced well, etc. but then you get to the woods and you are no longer wearing just a t-shirt but bibs and a parka or some other heavy clothing. These do get in the way and you will get the gun hung up while trying to shoulder it. If you decide to go after deer the first couple years you may find you have too much gun in the 30-06, 270, or even the 308. These are all very good calibers in the right hands and you can reach out and touch a critter with them with ease. You might be better served with a lighter caliber with less recoil and a caliber that is limited in range. The 243 is very light and was the first centerfire I ever shot as a kid. Give the 30-30 a look to. They are a shorter gun that could very well fit both you and your son and they are a great first deer rifle with very manageable recoil. I have killed my fair share of deer with the 30-30. You need to know or atleast have an idea what kind of area you will be hunting. Is it going to be all woods or open fields? If its all woods you probably won't be shooting any further than 80-100yds and the 30-30 is a perfect fit for that range. Bolt action rifles, give the savage 110 a look. Wallyworld sells a savage rifle/scope combo for a very decent price and it will kill a deer the same as any of the more expensive brands. They are a very accurate gun too. You will need to learn your and the guns limitations and not try to shoot something too far away. Maybe go to a gun show to see, touch, handle different rifles. You will also want to get yourself a good sharp hunting knife and sharpener. There is nothing more frustrating than trying to gut an animal with a dull knife. Make sure the knife you choose is manageable and doesn't way a ton. Be picky about the rifle sling you choose as well.


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll keep all that in mind! LOL. Yep, I could see where all of you could overload the info in my brain! I'll write some of those down, visit a few places, and see what works for me. Most of my hunting (at least for now) will be hills/forest as that's the closest area to me to get started. I'll be getting some good cutting knives as well to add to my somewhat limited collection. Since I'm not looking at being able to hunt right away this year I figure I have a few months to get an idea of what I want, put it on my wishlist and get some experience handling it before next year. Unless I find one right away, find out I take after my mom (who used to be a crack shot from what I've heard!) and everything just falls into place. Not counting on all that though!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With a Rugar Model 77 rifle You can buy in a bigger caliber for hunting elk but you also can get the same basic rifle in a 22 cal.

Sturm, Ruger & Co., Inc.

Savage also makes some of the most accrite rifles out of the box.

Savage Arms

The difference between the 308 AND 30-06 size of the action, 308 is short and the 30-06 is long. Difference in the ammo is about 200 fps with the same factory bullet. 30-06 handles the bigget 200gr. bullets better than a 308 308 has the advantage when it comes to light bullets. 
I my self own several of the 308 family includeing the 308 it's self my first. then came the 243 and 7mm08. 

Several ways to make recoil from big calibers like a 300 Winny mag manageable for a woman. My wife has a shooting vest with pockets in the shoulder area. She has several sizes of gel packs to insert in those pockets. Heaver ones when shooting trap,clays or skeet with a shot gun and wearing a t shirt, Thiner ones when she has a heavy hunting coat on shooting a deer rifle.
She also has Kick ese recoil pads on her guns. 

Products Installation - Recoil Reduction | Kickeez Products

Her 308 was sent out to be Mag Na Ported 
($140 set up at this site Mag-na-port International--The Mag-Na-Brake: Mag-na-porting Rifles)

It greatly reduces recoil with out the noise back blast of a brake.Kare says the recoil is less than the 243.

 Al


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Katie
There has been much good advice given here. One I would like to second is from all on the short action rifle. Yes a 3006 and 308 are comparable on paper. But, being the 308 is a shorter cartridge it uses less powder to make the power. There fore less powder means less recoil and less noise. I myself is a 7mm fan. It gives you a better compromise between the 270 and the 30-06. I recently gotten a remington in 7 short action ultra mag. At first I thought I would not like it due to recoil issues. But it is actual less felt recoil then my ruger 77 in 280/7mm express.
Plus the short action centerfile rifle has a more comparable stroke of the action similar to a 22 bolt action rifle. Thus you can pratice with a 22 more and still beable to have a much better feel how to work the action of the larger rifle.
Mostly the 308 would be a good all around gun. Learn its limits and pratice with it and you not go wrong. Plus a box of 308 might cost $15 compared to $45-50 a box for some of the fancy magnum rounds. That means cost wise you can ratice more and feel more comfortable with it.
Bob


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

airwolftruker said:


> With respect to the gun experts. I do not know all the ins and outs of the 308,or for that matter the 30-06.
> But i do know the versatility of the 30-06. I own one and love it. I have used mine in almost every application, from coyotes to cariboo.
> I dont know if the 308 is as versatile. I dont reload my own rounds
> i am not an expert.... so please dont knock the 30-06,its a great gun


Was it enough gun for a coyote?

I think cabin fever had it. Find a group of women that shoot. Less macho junk. They will have different guns for her to test drive. Some might be too much this or that.

I would suggest a bolt action .22 for first long gun. Iron sights. Time to learn. Some instruction is needed.

Treat any and every gun as loaded. Always work the bolt before it goes thru the door of the house. Even if you already unloaded it. Just plug that into your mind.


----------



## VinnyP (Nov 11, 2006)

frankva said:


> Was it enough gun for a coyote?


I've found that a .375 H&H Magnum is also adequate for coyote control.

I must say; I'm enjoying this thread. :grin:

The more you pull the trigger, the more you'll enjoy the experience. The more you shoot a particular rifle and/or round... the more you'll respect it, understand the limitations of the round, and effectively utilize the tool at hand. There's no such thing as a miracle caliber/round, a .22 short is capable of bringing down almost any land-based game.

If you can hit where you're aiming AND get close enough to make an effective shot (with whatever technology you're using), you WILL be a successful hunter.

Edit: Personally, I think that bow-hunting is the easiest hunting (where I'm from, at least). I was killing deer w/ a bow long before I was legally allowed to hunt w/ a rifle. It provided me w/ an un-molested hunting ground (something that's impossible to find during rifle season). This, in turn, allowed me to understand the behavior of my prey, in their own terms, on their own grounds. This understanding is what makes people truly successful hunters. It's easy to harvest a pig when it's confined in your paddock, because you control the environment; it's much more difficult and time intensive to understand and harvest a wild boar, however (even though it is the same animal).


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wintergrower_OH said:


> look into a 308 . 308 has greater flexibility in Reloads and changing to let say 6.5 mm bullet (all in same family of bullets ) . light recoil . Good luck in getting a elk tag . Most elk is taken at fairly close range , so where you place the bullet is somewhat more important than what caliber of bullet . Next the scope is important . You don't want a super heavy rifle either if you are in the mountains .


+1 on the scope. Spend more on the scope than on the rifle and you won't regret it.


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for bringing up bow hunting. Also considering that as well. Son thinks it sounds like "fun". It's been awhile since I've done anything with bows, but it might be interesting to try.


----------



## BlueCollarBelle (Oct 26, 2011)

The outdoors woman links above are a great place to start. Ask at the gun shops and the range about women's shooting and hunting groups. Most around here are very warm and welcoming. No reccomendations on guns (I'm a shotgun gal!) but I wish you luck in hunting and shooting sports!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

PNWKatie said:


> Considering the Remington .30-06 bolt action as a decent entry level. Any suggestions for other brands to look at? I did check out (online) the Browning not sure what else to check out. Also looking at some of the others mentioned above. I think I
> Like the bolt action better than pump or semi auto.


Tikka T3. Smoothest action. Accurate too! .30-06. Love it!


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, took a look at a local shop that carries guns and took a look at the .308, they didn't have the .30-06 on hand but could order it. The guy I talked to was very informative about the local gun group and range. Unfortunately they have a two to three year waiting list! UGH! I'll put in my "app" now, but it might be a LONG time before I hear anything from them. I also hopefully found a shop to go to in the "city" about an hour away that will allow me to see more options that what I can find in town. I'm calling them to see if there is a range there to try them out and if they have someone that can work with me. Looked into the hunter classes the closest one in only 15 miles away, but the timing on the stuff won't work for the immediate future (we have company from out of the country at the time they are running the class). I'll see what they have coming up after that. Checked with the Dept. of fish and wildlife and there isn't anything going on right now in our location or close enough to drive to. Will keep working on it though! Thanks for the all the info!


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Our 270 has been a good gun for us. We take the .22 everywhere because you never know when you might get a shot at a coyote! I think you'll find that once you get into the sport, you'll find all kinds of new friends that are more than happy to show you around and teach you what they know!


----------

